
Show HN: Yuptude – a tiny bookmarklet that controls HTML5 video speed - rbaud
http://yuptude.com
======
rbaud
Hey there, HN!

A few months ago, I threw together a simple tool to control the playback speed
of HTML5 video on sites that don't have a speed setting like Youtube.

It has turned out to be pretty useful for me, and I use it constantly to
quickly consume content on sites all over the web. It even works on Netflix,
if you're interested in watching movies in a fraction of the time!

I figured others might find it useful too, so I cleaned it up, made a little
website, and put it out there. I'd love to hear any feedback y'all have!

